# vacuum pump



## etack (Jul 29, 2012)

I was given a vacuum pump from an old O2 machine the pump is "spark-less" made from Al is this going to be a problem for me? Can I male the air running though the pump safe to pass though? I know that NOX wont hurt it to much but will the Cl gas put holes in it? Let me know cause this person has 10 or so that I could get cheep.


Eric


----------



## 4metals (Jul 29, 2012)

Bubbling the air passing through the vacuum in a caustic liquid was used for years with liquid ring vacuum pumps. They still failed but it took longer.


----------

